# L.A. Rush Problem!



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

Every since I upgrated from my integrated graphics (GeForce 6100) to a PNY GeForce 7300GS, the menus in L.A. Rush look like this:








Anybody know what may be causing this?


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

*random freezes*

when ever the actual game starts, like in flatout 2, once i'm at the starting line, then a few seconds after i go it freezes. same with every one of my games. why is this?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

These two problems seem related, so I have merged your threads.

Can you explain exactly what the problem is with how LA Rush is looking? I'm not familiar with the game, so I'm not sure what is wrong with the picture. If you could take a screenshot of how it is supposed to look (I take it it looked fine on the 6100), and post it here, that would help.

Also, please post the details (brand, wattage, and most importantly, amps per rail) of your power supply.

Once we have that info, we can start narrowing down the cause of the problem.


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

well...hmm.
its a gateway gt4016...http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1008842/1008842sp3.shtml
if u need any more info i could probably tell you...
but with the 6100, all the menus have words in them...i'm not too sure how to explain it.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

your power supply is 300W and probably generic. Can you get ahold of a more powerful power supply and test it out with it?


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

nope...no way.
it should work find. i don't think its cause of the psu...


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

most people dont. Onboard graphics don't require as much power as an add-on card.


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

hmm...well everything else runs perfectly.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with gamerman - a 300W isn't enough for that system. Please read "Important Power Supply Info" in my signature, to see why we are mentioning this.

Since it works with the onboard graphics, but not with the video card, try another video card, to see if the 7300GS is faulty. As I said earlier, I think the crashing and the words not being there are related, and that indicated to me that your video card is not well.

EDIT: I just read your other thread, where you mentioned that your video card was overclocked. Is this that card? If so, I suggest you clock it back down to stock settings, and see if the problems go away.


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

it does the same thing.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

i have the exact same prob as posted(with the blank menu opts), but in addition the game runs at 60fps at lowest graphic settings, until i crash into a solid object; then the game performance drops to 1 frame per 5 secs and most of the car's polys disappear except for the "chassis". This issue is with my onboard GPU. 

My stats are AMD64 3800+ Dual core, GeForce 6150LE onboard(128MB shared), 1x1GB [email protected], WD Caviar SE 250GB


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm guessing u have an...hp. i can tell by the graphics, i think.
but i don't think its cause of the power supply. every other game runs just perfect.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

yea i have an Hp a1520n, all my other games work fine, i.e. KotOR, JKII: Outcast, CaesarIV... ive contacted Midway and they told me several things, none of which ever worked


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

same here. i think its just the game on certain cards/graphics. its still a fun game, kind of. kind of plane...still good though.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

drumthrasher109, when you said "it does the same thing.", it take it you meant clocking you card back down to stock settings.
In that case, have you tried using a better power supply as gamerman0203 and Indoril Nerevar have said, a 300 watt generic PSU is not enough for that system, even at stock settings, i would recommend at least 450 watt or higher if you want to do a bit of overclocking.

mscott2273, i imagine that the problem is with your onboard graphics, even though you can run the game at 60fps normally, crashing into solid objects would likely create a lot more work for the GPU, work which, unfortunately, you onboard shared graphics wouldn't be able to handle.
I'm surprised that you are able to run KotOR actually, which settings are you able to run this on, low or high? Try running KoTOR in a very populated area with high settings on and see how that impacts your framerate.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

im running 800x600 with noAA, low general settings and im getting about 10-15fps on the streets of Taris, so I tend to agree with you, Im looking into a Radeon X300 or X600


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

for ati, get atleast an x1300, or a geforce 7300 gs and up. i play it at 1280x1024 (my monitors max resolution) and it goes 50fps +.
i, honestly, think its not cause of my psu. sorry i'm disagreeing with you, but i just don't think it is. i play all my games at 630/580 and they all go just fine, except for la rush.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Run through the steps under "Common Game Issues" in my signature, and see if anything there helps.


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

i'm done all those things.


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

ya im getting a X1300($65 on eBay-New condition), and ive tried all the things listed in the sticky"Common Game Problems" and so ive concluded that its my graphics "card"


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

if you get an x1300 get the XT or get a x1650. the 7300gs is not great to play newer games at decent settings get a 7600gts minimum.

the 300 watts is an absolute minimum i also conclude u should ATLEAST try another PSU. and since its a generic one that propably came with the gateway its worse then a brand name one.

the PSU calculator gives me with ur system specs 257watts + 30% undercalculation = 334 watts
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - What Power Supply Do I Need


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

the PSU currently in my machine is a Bestec brand. I dont know how good that is or not.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you buy a brand name machine,if you upgrade especially the video it goes hand in hand with the power supply


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

the 7300gs is great!!! i can play tons of newer games at at least 1024x768 (most 1280x1024) on high settings with 30+fps.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

i consider great at 60+ FPS


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

exactly. most people think the 7300GS sucks cause its cheap, well, its not. its a super great card for only $79. lo...super great.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

what 3dmarks are you getting ? i dont kno ne one with a 7300gs and would love to know some real world stats. possibly alsot he css game test and max fps in that

thanks


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

i've done a 3dmark 06 pro thing, but it wasn't very pleasing...but, like i said, all my games run very good. they look good too. now, i play at my maximum resolution (1280x1024) for all my games and i get 50+ fps.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

drumthrasher109 said:


> i've done a 3dmark 06 pro thing, but it wasn't very pleasing...but, like i said, all my games run very good. they look good too. now, i play at my maximum resolution (1280x1024) for all my games and i get 50+ fps.





drumthrasher109 said:


> the 7300gs is great!!! i can play tons of newer games at at least 1024x768 (most 1280x1024) on high settings with 30+fps.


Just out of curiosity (i'm not familiar with the performance of the 7300 range) are you getting 30+ of 50+ FPS, and in which games and what settings?


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Let's keep this on topic.

Tiber asks a valid question. Which games are you getting these frame rates in?

(there will be a general discussion forum coming up soon so hold tight.)


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

i'll post settings for each of my games that are installed, which are all my better ones:
*call of duty 2*: 1280x1024, 60Hz refresh rate, aspect ratio: auto, texture filter: billinear, AA: none (don't really need it), rendering method preference: DX9, sync every frame: no (not sure what it does), optimize for SLI: no, soften smoke edges: everything, number of corpses: insane, texture settings: all extra.
*america's army* 1280x1024, everything high/highest w/vsync.
*cs 1.6* 1280x1024 opengl, 32-bit color quality
the rest of my games are 1024x768 or higher with all high settings, and they all get 50+ fps. i have about 10 more but i have some homework, i'll post more later.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well the only game that will put some slight stress on ur card is COD2. and i run that with aa on and af on with my x1600 and get around 50 fps.

cs 1.6 and americas army are both around 7 years old in technology... so if u have a geforce 2 ultra u can run those at 50+fps


----------



## mscott2273 (Oct 26, 2006)

i can run la rush at 1024x768 with max settings and get over 40fps with my x1300. i can also run KotOR at 1024x768 with max settings as well, but get around 30fps.


----------



## drumthrasher109 (Oct 16, 2005)

i heard x1300's are pretty much 7300GS's. you should be able to get more. if i play at 1280x1024 and get 50+ fps, then nvm.


----------

